# Kroger/ Fred Meyer 3 retailer in 24 hours to stop selling to those under 21



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Fred Meyer in the North West will no longer special order a AR 15 type rifle or sell guns/ ammo to those under 21. 3rd retailer in 24 hours to do this. I think more big chains will follow.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kroger...under-21/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=48690541


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kind of like not selling a car to someone under 18. If the state or federal law says 21–ok. If your doing it on your own then your clearly discriminating unless you do not carry or deal in that particular item regaurdless of age.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I was going to head over to Freddies this morning. I guess you saved me a trip.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Big nothing.. Just have Dad buy it for ya..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I guess they need to rethink Police Officers too. SInce you cant buy one until 21, then no kid can become an Policeman, Security Officer or maybe even the military, National Guard..?
We need to come up with something to piss of Liberals, like banning cell phones in school, or internet past 9pm,...unless 21 of course
I dont know, there has to be something that will downright hurt them, in the same manner they are hurting law abiding citizens


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Fred Meyer in the North West will no longer special order a AR 15 type rifle or sell guns/ ammo to those under 21. 3rd retailer in 24 hours to do this. I think more big chains will follow.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kroger...under-21/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=48690541


Don't have no Fred Meyers in my regional areas, but Kroger has a presence. Kroger sucks .... tell all of your friends.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Should make it 21 to vote also. The right to vote is more dangerous than a gun.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

At least they still sell tide pods.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Next...no cakes to ****!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

LL Bean that only sells guns/ ammo at one store . Announced they would stop selling guns/ ammo to those under 21 on Thursday they never sold AR 15 and made a point of telling folks that . Most of their business is online or catalog. 

Like I said I think that more stores/ chains will raise the age and stop selling AR 15 type weapons. This makes 4 companies.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am curious who they donate campaign funds too, and why this is happening so blatantly.. Its all political. Has nothing to do with we feel bad crap, its all political..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Disregard the lie of 156 mass shootings, as lefties always lie and you get a very inconvenient truth for the banners.....



> First off, there's little evidence that raising the minimum age would do much good. According to Vox, of the 156 mass shootings that the gun control group Everytown for Gun Safety counted since 2009, only two were committed with an assault rifle by someone under 21 years old. Of those two, only one of those rifles was purchased legally. And while the legal age to buy a handgun is 21, the age limit is still 18 for those purchasing from an unlicensed dealer. Not to mention the glaring loophole of how easy it would remain for teens to just swipe their parents' guns that are lying around the house.


https://splinternews.com/criminalize-guns-not-teens-1823430643


----------

